# Leaving Target, Should I request for my vacation before putting in my two weeks so I don’t lose it?



## Retailsslave

I’m leaving for another retail company soon, and I was wondering if we lose our accrued vacation when we leave? I have 19hrs of vacation and 5 hours of personal holiday.
Is it wise to go ahead and put in for it now? Could I call in one day next week and have that count towards my vacation?


----------



## Planosss enraged

If you *want to quit, request time off , use your accrued time. Give your two week, work it , gtfo.


----------



## allnew2

Planosss said:


> If you *want to quit, request time off , use your accrued time. Give your two week, work it , gtfo.


Pretty simple no ?


----------



## Planosss enraged

allnew2 said:


> Pretty simple no ?


I think that’s how it works, I am not quitter so I’ll never know...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster




----------



## tellmeaboutatime

ALWAYS use personal time and wellness first. ALWAYS. Some states payout vacation time earned no matter what. If you job abandon or walk out that money is yours and you will get a check. Some states are “so sad too bad” and you forfeit what you earned. Find out which state you are in before you proceed...


----------



## Black Sheep 214

Yep, around here it’s definitely use it or lose it. My advice would be use it all before you put in your notice, then work out your two weeks and ease on down the road. Leaving a job for a better one is not being a quitter, it’s improving your situation. Good luck!


----------



## REDcardJJ

go on vacation, THEN come back and submit your resignation


----------



## Tmbreakroom

Don’t use your vacation time ! Target will pay you once you resign vacation and personal holiday hours. You should try to use all your sick pay though or else you will loose that


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Tmbreakroom said:


> Don’t use your vacation time ! Target will pay you once you resign vacation and personal holiday hours. You should try to use all your sick pay though or else you will loose that


not in all states, this is not good advice


----------



## Black Sheep 214

Unless there’s been a recent change, paid out vacation is taxed at a higher rate than vacation that you actually take.


----------



## timelord78

Wow when did they stop laying out vacation? I’ve worked here over a decade and they always have. I’ve never even seen that graphic posted above.


----------



## SigningLady

They very quietly changed the policy a few years ago.

Put in your requests to use the vacation. As long as it's been requested, they will likely pay it out. Anything I requested, you lose.


----------



## jackandcat

The policy to eliminate cash-out of accrued vacation occurred about three years ago. Many companies have made this change due to SEC regulations, since unpaid vacation accruals now have to be reported on a company's financial disclosures to investors. By eliminating the cash-out value of unused vacation pay, multiplied by the vast number of employees, Target improved its corporate financial statements substantially.

BTW, I think Target's official statement that accrued vacation and personal holidays are "a gratuity or gift offered by Target" is kinda rich.  In the real world which most people and businesses live in, *this is part of the compensation package* along with health benefits (IF ANY), paid holidays (IF ANY), and other employee benefits.  I understand the business aspect of removing liabilities from the books, but this is not a change which benefits Target employees.  I think this is part of how Target "pays for" the across-the-board wage increases to reach $15/hour.


----------



## dcworker

I miss vacation payout there was no limit how much vacation you could use


----------



## linda4

REDcardJJ said:


> go on vacation, THEN come back and submit your resignation


i should have done that bc i have a feeling they are going to deny my availability


----------



## Rarejem

jackandcat said:


> BTW, I think Target's official statement that accrued vacation and personal holidays are "a gratuity or gift offered by Target" is kinda rich.  In the real world which most people and businesses live in, *this is part of the compensation package* along with health benefits (IF ANY), paid holidays (IF ANY), and other employee benefits.


This.  Pay and benefits used to have a "total compensation" graphic, which included vacation time and has now disappeared.  How is this a gift when they can deny you using it any time they feel like it? Most gifts I get are mine and can be used when and how I like without getting permission from the giver.


----------



## Xanatos

Another person created an account for the sole purpose of reviving a 2 year old thread.


----------



## dannyy315

dcworker said:


> I miss vacation payout there was no limit how much vacation you could use


I know this post is old and you probably already know, but they changed the policy, you can use up to 40 hours of vacation in a week now


----------

